# Audi Coupe



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've developed Audi fever since I replaced my Lancia HF Turbo (fast but fragile) with an Audi 80 saloon (slow but solid). I'm now after an Audi Coupe, a quattro is a distinct possibility. I'm not after the original quattro turbo as they go for big money, by my standards, and are expensive to fix if anything goes wrong - also I don't want the added complication of a turbo. So a 2.2 or 2.3 5 cylinder coupe from 1989ish - 1992ish would be ideal. I like my 80 well enough but it's a bit of a big numb lump after the frantic excitement of the Lancia (I doubt if I'd have another unless it was given to me) and being a single chap I don't need a big(ish) 4 door saloon, however I'd still like to be able to carry 4 people occasionally and would also like the convenience of a hatchback (the boot isn't very big on the 80 - though I don't think it's exactly immense on the coupe).

I've joined the Audifans forum and they seem positive about the cars (but I suppose they would being Audi fans!). So has anyone here had an Audi coupe (later rounded shape as opposed to the earlier angular one from the 80's), or know where there's one for sale? Any feedback about reliability, spares costs, performance, economy etc would be gratefully received.

Many thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Isnt the 2.2 5 cylinder Coupe called the 90 coupe?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think they are called that (presumably there's a 2 litre 80 coupe as well then?) but I think that it's often shortened to just Audi coupe - certainly when I use Audi coupe as a search on Ebay I get quite a few results. There are a number of "possibles" on Ebay right now but they all seem to be bloody miles away, like in Brighton or Cornwall - I'm in Leeds and it's too far to travel to discover that the immaculate car in the Ebay photos is, in fact, a rusty, knackered, stolen heap!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

yep..there is a 2L Coupe and a 1.8 (GTI Golf ) version ....Afriend of mines got a 1.8 J plate he bought recently....Quite funny really, he was looking for a car to run around in for the summer and we drove past it on someones drive, with a sign in the window of it Â£1500....Â£500 over his budget, so we had a look anyway, a lady came out and said '' Its my brothers car, hes going abroard in a few days so hes desperate to sell it, its been up for sale for a couple of months, someones offered Â£800 for it today but hasnt come back yet, Ill phone him if your interested'









I almost asked her if she wanted to sell me her house!!!







Could have got it cheap!!!

Bless her, said all the wrong things, and my mate got a good buy....Its a nice car, engines a bit tired and rattley but a good 'beater'. Love those long pillerless doors...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There was one in the autotrader Paul, maybe 2 weeks ago, I saw it and thought of you







It was in Leeds, a "G" but mint and was about Â£600, I nearly emailed you.................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> There was one in the autotrader Paul, maybe 2 weeks ago, I saw it and thought of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my kid brother has one, spends a fortune keeping it on the road, bloody heap that it is. Drinks petrol, breaks down on him with regularity! But he loves it. My middle brother had one in the late 80's and regrets selling it.

I've never owned a German car!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> my kid brother has one, spends a fortune keeping it on the road, bloody heap that it is. Drinks petrol, breaks down on him with regularity! But he loves it. My middle brother had one in the late 80's and regrets selling it.
> 
> I've never owned a German car!


 Well done PG.

Pushed Paulus further............

PG avoids them - buy a watch instead..........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So what you got PG - bar a yellow van?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't have any motorized transport paul!!!!

The wife's car is a Hyundai, reliable as a reliable thing in a reliablilty test! Bloody boring though









Don't feel the need for two cars but I am itching to get something I can play with just means even less money so probably won't happen. Pity I don't have a bike licence, I wouldn't mind getting a bike. must look into it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I don't have any motorized transport paul!!!!
> 
> The wife's car is a Hyundai, reliable as a reliable thing in a reliablilty test! Bloody boring though
> 
> ...


 If you must. Bikes are cool but some drivers are dickheads. Equals-bikes can be dangerous.

So you can use van for own use as well?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just to show i'm not anti-bikes.

A pic of my son's mate's machine. Looks good.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> So you can use van for own use as well?


 No we can't, best not to as well because if we did we'd get stung for company car tax etc.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cagiva Mito







I had one of those in red and white.125cc fastest 125 there is,7 speed box.110mph out of mine


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@ Paulus

I had the inkling for an Audi of about the age you are looking for. I drove them all, 90 - an 80 with 4wd and better trim. The coupes 2.2 and a turbo. Not one would compete with your Alfa. I was moving up from a 5 turbo. I ended up with Saab 900T a far better car.

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my brother rang me today.

"have you got anything that will get broken exhaust manifold bolts out?"























They are a good hands on car Paul


----------

